# Upgrade from 10.3 to 11.0 broke the system



## farsil (Nov 25, 2016)

Hello, I'm fairly new to the world of BSD but decided to give FreeBSD a try. So far I love the system but unfortunately I think I messed up with the system upgrade, because `freebsd-version` and `uname` are giving different kernel versions:

`# freebsd-version -k
10.3-RELEASE

# uname -a
FreeBSD <hostname> 11.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 #0: Mon Oct 24 06:55:27 UTC 2016     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64`

What I believe I did is that I forgot to do:

`# freebsd-update fetch
# freebsd-update install`

before attempting:

`# freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.0-RELEASE
# freebsd-update install`

Most of the remote services I installed still work, including sshd. However some files are missing due to the system being in this inconsistent state.

Despite this, I tried going on with `freebsd-update upgrade` like the guide said but here's the output:

`# freebsd-update upgrade
src component not installed, skipped
Cannot identify running kernel`

Now the question, is there a way to recover my system from this state?

Sorry for the long intro, I thought it was better to give as much information as possible.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2016)

The first install _after_ the upgrade only upgrades the kernel. You need to run `freebsd-update install` a total of three times, as the instructions clearly state.


```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 11.0-RELEASE
freebsd-update install
(reboot)
freebsd-update install
(reinstall all ports/packages)
freebsd-update install
```


----------



## farsil (Nov 25, 2016)

The problem is that I am not able proceed due to the 'Cannot identify running kernel' error I get from `freebsd-update` after the first reboot.

Edit: I have found a somewhat strange thing about my kernel:


```
# sysctl kern.bootfile
kern.bootfile: /boot/kernel/INS@E1RV
```

The script in `freebsd-update` checks if `kern.bootfile` is a directory, but that path leads to a file, so it fails to proceed.


----------

